# Software > Linux >  joomla search form

## range

Καλησπερα παιδια εχω βαλει στο joomla στο site του κομβου www.power-net.awmn μου το εξης



```
<form action="http://wsearch.awmn" method="get" target="_blank">
<p><input id="query" type="text" name="query" value="" size="40" /></p>
<p><input type="submit" value="Search" /></p>
</form>
```

ετσι με αυτο το τροπο οτι γραφεις στο search form και πατησεις search σε παει αυτοματα στο www.wsearch.awmn , αλλα απλα σε παει εγω θελω να σου βγαζει και το αναλογο αποτελεσμα που εγραψες. Πως θα το κανω; ξερει να με βοηθησει καποιος τι πρεπει να αλλαξω στο κώδικα;

----------


## xtnd

Με μία γρήγορη ματιά:




> <form action="http://www.wsearch.awmn/" method="get">
> <input type="hidden" name="media_only" value="0" />
> <table class="searchBox">
> <tr>
> <td><input type="text" name="query" id="query" placeholder="Query" size="40" value="" /></td>
> <td><input type="hidden" name="search" value="1" />
> <input type="submit" class="sbmt" value="Search" /></td>
> </tr>
> </table>
> ...

----------


## range

Ok θα τι δοκιμάσω αύριο κ θα σου πω τα αποτελέσματα . Thanks

----------


## range

οχι δεν με καταλαβες , δεν με ενδιαφερει να εχει επιλογες αναζήτησης οπως στην σελιδα http://www.wsearch.awmn/ , με ενδιαφέρει οταν θα παταω search να με πηγαίνει στην σελιδα , αλλα κατευθείαν να δείχνει αποτελεσματα. Τωρα απλα σε παει στην σελίδα και πρεπει να ξαναπατήσεις search και απο εκει , για να παρεις αποτελεσματα. Παλια γινοταν , ξαφνικα πρεπει να το κανω δυο φορες  ::

----------


## xtnd

Εγώ που το έτρεξα σε άλλη σελίδα με πήγε στην δική σου και μου εμφάνισε απευθείας αποτελέσματα.

----------


## range

> Εγώ που το έτρεξα σε άλλη σελίδα με πήγε στην δική σου και μου εμφάνισε απευθείας αποτελέσματα.


εχεις δικιο εγω εκανα λαθος . Μπορει να γινει μεταροπη στο παλιο κώδικα ,ώστε να παιζει χωρίς της advance επιλογές αν και ειναι ωραιες  ::

----------


## range

> Εγώ που το έτρεξα σε άλλη σελίδα με πήγε στην δική σου και μου εμφάνισε απευθείας αποτελέσματα.


Τελικα θα το αφήσω ετσι με advance επιλογες ευχαριστω πολυ

----------

